# SAT test sending



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

How do you guys send you SAT scores? Can you send the unofficial score report that can be printed off their website?


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

No. There should be an option on the website to send scores to different colleges (you get 5 free reports to send out when you register).


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

MYFQ said:


> No. There should be an option on the website to send scores to different colleges (you get 5 free reports to send out when you register).


It doesn't show any Pakistani medical colleges when I search for them.#baffled c


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

The universities you are applying to will have their own codes e.g. LUMS is 0513. I'm sorry i can't be of more help but i remember it being an option on the page with your scores. Maybe someone else can give you a detailed guide or you could just go dig through the options until you find it.

Sorry to double post, but here's how you do it. In you organizer, click on my SAT scores. It should open up a new page headed "My SAT". Towards the bottom in the right column is what you need. When you click "send additional score reports" a new window will come up asking for the college name etc. Click on the little blue text that says "more search options". This will open up the menu that lets you pick country. You can also enter the universities code here. 

Best of luck, do be aware that it costs $10 to send a report and it can take 1-2 weeks. Urgent will take 1-2 business days but will set you back $29.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

MYFQ said:


> The universities you are applying to will have their own codes e.g. LUMS is 0513. I'm sorry i can't be of more help but i remember it being an option on the page with your scores. Maybe someone else can give you a detailed guide or you could just go dig through the options until you find it.


Thanks bro, no you were of help, do you know how I can figure out the codes for other medical colleges (in specific, DIMC)? Thanks again


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

marmar92

For DIMC you have to ask them their code I do not think there is a way to find it on the web, as for me when I was sending my score to AKU I had to ask them their code. 

I hope that helps


----------



## pkriz840 (Feb 23, 2010)

or you can call the SAT customer service and give them the address to the school (which is what I did). i also asked the customer service people to send an official score report to my home so I could fedex the report myself as well. They ended up getting my scores but I'm not sure which one they received or if they received both (I did both just to be safe....)


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

You could send your scores by online. Also by mail. You have to do is make your user name and password on SAT officel web and there you have to enter your SS# or test number which was givn to you on admission ticket. If you are sending scores by mail the code is right on the top of test scores sheet and agian really at the end. This code could work for colleges to see your scores online and also for verifications. If you have not apply for sat yet my advice is to go to any high school in your *neighbourhood* and get the admission form. On the form there is a question (Where you want to send the scores?) in the middle of the form. tick on pakistan and india. than write down your college name and adress. there are many other ways to send your scores. choose one and send them. Best of luck and Allah may hep you:happy:


----------

